# Youth hunt pics - let’s see em.



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Hope all the youngsters had a great shoot. Let’s see some pics of those smiles guys. Was great to get back out!! And got to put the eight month old pup through her first test retrieving birds out of the boat in the marsh. Man did she do awesome retrieving all seven. I think she will be catching onto this and dialed in no time at all resulting in the rapid retirement of my old golden. Luckily my boy turned 18 ten days after July 31st so was my last youth hunt with him. Wonderfully sad day for me.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice shooting Big M!!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

We did pretty good to. Took my buddies boy out who had never duck hunted and he shot a limit. Then my 10 year old daughter got her first two ducks, man just such a good day!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Slap That Quack said:


> We did pretty good to. Took my buddies boy out who had never duck hunted and he shot a limit. Then my 10 year old daughter got her first two ducks, man just such a good day!


Has to be my favorite day of the season! Those kids look pretty dang happy! And for a kid to shoot like that never having shot a duck is pretty dang cool!! Congrats 8)


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a smile


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

A little bling


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Dave Adamson said:


> Here's a smile


One happy kid there. That's AWESOME!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> A little bling


Right on Matt. Congrats to the kid, that is sweet!
You musta been out there latter in the morning. When we loaded up at 7:30, that same parking lot was standing room only there haha.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I was shocked how many people were out. 
We stayed until 10
Got the last flock of geese and then we bailed.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Lots of shooting, just not a lot dying. Son was able to get 1 greenhead and 1 hen green wing. Dog was trying to give encouragement to the daughter. We left about 0900 and headed home to a beer ham we had cooking in the crock pot all night long. Thought I had fixed all the leaks, but found out I missed one on my waders, so I left a little bit heavier and wetter. Son took a seat in the water while going out and his filled up to the boot level :grin: Lots of ducks flying, a little concerned with the water levels.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Lots and lots and lots of shooting with very very very little killing. But the most important thing is, that the kids had a Blast! We even did some trap shooting for practice before. Kids said that they can't wait for the general season to start to redeem themselves. It was a great day!!!!


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

*Last Year as a Youth*

Done by 0800! Pretty fun Teal shoot for his last year as a youth hunter.


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

We had a good youth hunt!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Whiskey H0und said:


> Done by 0800! Pretty fun Teal shoot for his last year as a youth hunter.


No offense, but that's kind of a funny looking kid.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

paddler said:


> No offense, but that's kind of a funny looking kid.


He takes after his mother?


----------



## finsnfeathers (May 4, 2018)

*Son's first goose*

Had a great waterfowl youth hunt! Lots of teal...lots of holes shot out of the sky!:grin: My son got his first goose! A hunt we'll always remember!


----------

